# 1973 Jeep 3/4 ton



## Marctf9004 (Sep 14, 2016)

I'm looking for a plow to put on my 1973 Jeep J4000. Does anyone here know what would be a good set up? I'm hoping to find something a little more economical. I'm not doing this for hire, just my own acreage.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

When I first got into plowing snow I plowed for a guy that had a fleet of those little oxen! They were nimble by tough.

We had the old Meyer twin sticks on all the trucks. 

I don't know that you will find anyone that makes a direct fit for something that old, but maybe.  I am guessing it will be a custom build and install.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

That's when a truck was a truck. But your going to have to make something fit, sorry.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

That sounds like a nice toy to me.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

If you find out the modifications are to much money would you be interested in selling? What is your location?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Too much time on your hands Fred? That would be a fun project to restore. On another note, I do not see why they don't put there location on. On some of the tech support it would help.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

This thread is useless without pics. :hammerhead: Bring on the Jeep porn.


----------



## DavCut (Jan 30, 2009)

You could try Storks

http://www.storksplows.com

They have been known to have a bit of everything...

Dave


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Randall Ave said:


> Too much time on your hands Fred? That would be a fun project to restore. On another note, I do not see why they don't put there location on. On some of the tech support it would help.


Awesome advertisement for the biz. I haven't had a toy in a while now. Itching a little for a old plow horse. I was high bidder on a 63 Power wagon, Some sniper came in so fast I didn't even have time to increase my bid. Some of them guys on ebay are slick bidders.


----------



## JN16184 (Dec 30, 2006)

Go on the full size Jeep forums and post a wanted ad. People on the forums seem to frequently buy older trucks with plows that they don't want and will sell them at a good deal.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

dont think he or she cares, never came back from sept


----------

